# Programacion de un controlador ct6 autonics



## renzo1589 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola a todos disculpen la molestia bueno voy directo al grano quisiera  controlar el conteo de cajas que va por una cinta transportadora con  un sensor y un controlador el problema es que no se que sensor usar y como configurar el controlador  ya que no poseo el manual


----------



## milver (Oct 30, 2009)

creo que con un sensor reflectivo puedes solucionar tu problema   en el ct6  configuras  si el sensor es pnp o npn  ya que tiene un swcth   en cuanto  el manual  no te  puedo  ayudar  mucho ya que tampoco lo tengo


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 30, 2009)

No será este el manual ?:
http://www.viaindustrial.com/catalogos_pdf/conteo_velocidad/220603.pdf
Salu2.


----------

